# Hey, I need a help with a logo



## Ghost

Hello

I am going to cast some games of Starcraft II. But I kinda want a logo, That i can use in youtube, streams like twitch and a webpage. So I got some inspiration, found something i really liked! But it's kinda already taken, and I can't steal someone elses logo. So I tried to make my own... and it did not end very vell (I am not good at art). 

So I was wondering if some kind person would help me out here. Becouse im not good at art at all, i was wondering if someone can make me a logo.

If there is someone that have some spare time to help me out, that would be great.

If you know the game Starcraf II there is a bunch of Marines in that game. And I live in Norway, so I want something Norwegian. I want a moose marine with some Norwegian flags on the armor. (Norway is known for moose, like Canada) And I as i said, I found something, but I can't steal their logo.
I want something like this:








Here is some ispiration: 






























I need someone that is good at paint or photoshop or something else to make me a logo. Thanks!

This was my try...


----------



## Eddieblz

Are you saying you want it animated?


----------

